# Got a new VW need help trouble codes



## rlfreese (Feb 20, 2008)

I just got a 1997 Jetta GT and it is throwing the following codes. Can't figure out waht is wrong with it, thought maybe some experience with VW will help here. Thanks in advance, I need this car to be running fast. It just cuts off when you stop and it lopes at idle.
P0121
P0118
P1582
P0506
P1544
P1237
P1238
P1239
P1240


----------



## AntiGravityHero (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Got a new VW need help trouble codes (rlfreese)*

Without knowing maintenance history, it could be a number of issues, but here we go...
P0121
P1582
P0506
P1544
Throttle body system issues, but see below before you panic...
P1237
P1238
P1239
P1240
Fuel injector circuits open, cyls 1-4 (have seen unplugged injector harness, bad fuel pump relay, bad coilpack)
P0118 - Bad, loose or unplugged coolant temperature sensor (which may be contributing to the rest of these problems, really - it's the first thing I'd suspect if the car actually runs at all)
Also check and replace vacuum lines as necessary, clean & readapt throttle body (which requires dealer or VAG-COM)
Have plugs and wires ever been changed?


----------



## rlfreese (Feb 20, 2008)

I replaced the plugs with NGK, new wires, cap and rotor are new. I bought it from my sister-in -law and it has a great service history, every 3000-3500 miles oil was changed and all services are up to date. It sat for 5-7months and was started from time to time. I drove it home 150 miles and it has plenty of power but cuts off when you stop and lopes at idle. Hope this helps some.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Clean out the TB with throttle body cleaner. Your car does best with Bosch FR8DC or FR8DS plugs.


----------



## yettaIII (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

OBD II engine codes

Code	Description
P1102	O2S Heating Circuit Bank 1 Sensor 1 Voltage Too Low/Air Leak
P1105	O2S Heating Circuit Bank 1 Sensor 2 Short To Positive
P1107	O2S Heating Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 1 Short To Positive
P1110	O2S Heating Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 2 Short To Positive
P1113	O2S Sensor Heater Resistance Too High Bank 1 Sensor 1
P1115	O2S Sensor Heater Circuit Short To Ground Bank 1 Sensor 1
P1116	O2S Sensor Heater Circuit Open Bank 1 Sensor 1
P1117	O2S Sensor Heater Circuit Short To Ground Bank 1 Sensor 2
P1118	O2S Sensor Heater Circuit Open Bank 1 Sensor 2
P1127	Long Term Fuel Trim B1 System Too Rich
P1128	Long Term Fuel Trim B1 System Too Lean
P1129	Long Term Fuel Trim B2 System Too Rich
P1130	Long Term Fuel Trim B2 System Too Lean
P1136	Long Term Fuel Trim Add. Fuel B1 System Too Lean
P1137	Long Term Fuel Trim Add. Fuel B1 System Too Rich
P1138	Long Term Fuel Trim Add. Fuel B2 System Too Lean
P1139	Long Term Fuel Trim Add. Fuel B2 System Too Rich
P1141	Load Calculation Cross Check Range/Performance
P1144	Mass Air Flow Sensor Open/Short To Ground.
P1145	Mass Air Flow Sensor Short To Positive.
P1146	Mass Air Flow Sensor Supply Voltage.
P1155	Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor Short To Positive.
P1156	Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor Open/Short To Ground.
P1157	Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor Supply Voltage.
P1160	Intake Air Temperature Sensor Short To Ground.
P1161	Intake Air Temperature Sensor Open/Short To Positive.
P1162	Intake Air Temperature Sensor Short To Ground.
P1163	Fuel Temperature Sensor Open/Short To Positive.
P1164	Fuel Temperature Sensor Implausible Signal.
P1171	Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Sign. 2 Range/Performance
P1172	Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Sign. 2 Signal Too Low
P1173	Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Sign. 2 Signal Too High
P1176	Rear O2S Correction
P1177	O2 Correction Behind Catalyst B1 Limit Attained
P1196	O2S Heater Circuit Bank 1 Sensor 1 Electrical Malfunction
P1197	O2S Heater Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 1 Electrical Malfunction
P1198	O2S Heater Circuit Bank 1 Sensor 2 Electrical Malfunction
P1199	O2S Heater Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 2 Electrical Malfunction
P1213	Injector Circuit Cylinder 1 Short To Positive
P1214	Injector Circuit Cylinder 2 Short To Positive
P1215	Injector Circuit Cylinder 3 Short To Positive
P1216	Injector Circuit Cylinder 4 Short To Positive
P1217	Injector Circuit Cylinder 5 Short To Positive
P1218	Injector Circuit Cylinder 6 Short To Positive
P1225	Injector Circuit Cylinder 1 Short To Ground
P1226	Injector Circuit Cylinder 2 Short To Ground
P1227	Injector Circuit Cylinder 3 Short To Ground
P1228	Injector Circuit Cylinder 4 Short To Ground
P1229	Injector Circuit Cylinder 5 Short To Ground
P1230	Injector Circuit Cylinder 6 Short To Ground
P1237	Injector Circuit Open Cylinder 1
P1238	Injector Circuit Open Cylinder 2
P1239	Injector Circuit Open Cylinder 3
P1240	Injector Circuit Open Cylinder 4
P1241	Injector Circuit Open Cylinder 5
P1242	Injector Circuit Open Cylinder 6
P1245	Needle Lift Sensor Short To Ground
P1246	Needle Lift Implausible Signal
P1247	Needle Lift Sensor Open/Short To Positive
P1248	Start Of Cold Start Injector Control Difference
P1251	Start Of Cold Start Injector Short To Positive
P1252	Start Of Cold Start Injector Open/Short To Ground
P1255	Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor Short To Ground
P1256	Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor Open/Short To Positive
P1300	Misfire Detected, Fuel Level Too Low
P1250	Fuel Level Too Low
P1325	Cyl. 1 Knock Control Limit Attained
P1326	Cyl. 2 Knock Control Limit Attained
P1327	Cyl. 3 Knock Control Limit Attained
P1328	Cyl. 4 Knock Control Limit Attained
P1329	Cyl. 5 Knock Control Limit Attained
P1330	Cyl. 6 Knock Control Limit Attained
P1336	Engine Torque Adaption At Limit
P1337	CMP Sensor Bank 1 Short To Ground
P1338	CMP Sensor Bank 1 Open Circuit Or Short To Positive
P1340	CKP/CMP Sensor Signals Out Of Sequence
P1341	Ignition Coil Output Stage 1 Short To Ground
P1343	Ignition Coil Output Stage 2 Short To Ground
P1345	Ignition Coil Output Stage 3 Short To Ground
P1354	Modulating Piston Displacement Sensor Electrial Circuit Malfunction
P1386	Internal Control Module Knock Control Error
P1387	Control Unit Internal Altitude Sensor
P1391	CMP Sensor Bank 2 Short To Ground
P1392	CMP Sensor Bank 2 Open Circuit/Short To Positive
P1393	Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 1 Malfunction
P1394	Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 2 Malfunction
P1395	Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 3 Malfunction
P1401	EGR Valve Power Stage Short To Ground
P1402	EGR Vacuum Regulator Solenoid Valve Short To Positive
P1403	EGR System Control Difference
P1407	EGR Temperature Sensor Signal Too Low
P1408	EGR Temperature Sensor Signal Too High
P1410	Tank Ventilation Valve Circuit Short To B+
P1420	Secondary Air Injection Control Module Electrical Malfunction
P1421	Secondary Air Injection Valve Circuit Short To Ground
P1422	Secondary Air Injection Valve Circuit Short To B+
P1424	Secondary Air Injection System Bank 1 Leak Detected
P1425	Tank Ventilation Valve Short To Ground
P1426	Tank Ventilation Valve Open Circuit
P1432	Secondary Air Injection Valve Open
P1433	Secondary Air Injection Pump Relay Circuit Open
P1434	Secondary Air Injection Pump Relay Circuit Short To Positive
P1435	Secondary Air Injection Pump Relay Circuit Short To Ground
P1436	Secondary Air Injection Pump Relay Circuit Electrical Malfunction
P1440	EGR Valve Power Stage Open
P1441	EGR Vacuum Regulator Solenoid Valve Open/Short To Ground
P1450	Secondary Air Injection System Circuit Short To Positive
P1451	Secondary Air Injection Circuit Short To Ground
P1452	Secondary Air Injection System Circuit Open
P1471	EVAP Control System LDP Circuit Short to Positive
P1472	EVAP Control System LDP Circuit Short To Ground
P1473	EVAP Control System LDP Open Circuit
P1475	EVAP Control System LDP Malfunction/Signal Circuit Open
P1476	EVAP Control System LDP Malfunction/Insufficient Vacuum
P1477	EVAP Control System LDP Malfunction
P1478	EVAP Control System LDP Clamped Tube Detected
P1500	Fuel Pump Relay Electrical Circuit Malfunction
P1501	Fuel Pump Relay Circuit Short To Ground
P1502	Fuel Pump Relay Circuit Short To Positive
P1505	Closed Throttle Position Does Not Close/Open Circuit
P1506	Closed Throttle Position Switch Does Not Open./Short To Ground
P1512	Intake Manifold Changeover Valve Circuit Short To Positive
P1515	Intake Manifold Changeover Valve Circuit Short To Ground
P1516	Intake Manifold Changeover Valve Circuit Open
P1519	Intake Camshaft Control Bank 1 Malfunction
P1522	Intake Camshaft Control Bank 2 Malfunction
P1537	Fuel Cut-off Valve Incorrect Function
P1538	Fuel Cut-off Valve Open/Short To Ground
P1539	Clutch Pedal Switch Signal Fault
P1540	VSS Signal Too High
P1541	Fuel Pump Relay Circuit Open
P1542	Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Range/Performance
P1543	Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Signal Too Low
P1544	Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Signal Too High
P1545	Throttle Position Control Malfunction
P1546	Wastegate Bypass Regulator Valve Short To Positive
P1547	Wastegate Bypass Regulator Valve Short To Ground
P1548	Wastegate Bypass Regulator Valve Open
P1549	Wastegate Bypass Regulator Valve Open/Short To Ground
P1550	Charge Pressure Control Difference
P1555	Charge Pressure Upper Limit Exceeded
P1556	Charge Pressure Negative Deviation
P1557	Charge Pressure Positive Deviation
P1558	Throttle Actuator Electrical Malfunction
P1559	Idle Speed Control Throttle Position Adaption Malfunction
P1560	Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded
P1561	Quantity Adjuster Control Difference
P1562	Quantity Adjuster Upper Stop Value
P1563	Quantity Adjuster Lower Stop Value
P1564	Idle Speed Control Throttle Position Low Voltage During Adaption
P1565	Idle Speed Control Throttle Position Lower Limit Not Obtained
P1568	Idle Speed Control Throttle Position Mechanical Malfunction
P1569	Switch For CCS Signal Faulty
P1580	Throttle Actuator B1 Malfunction
P1582	Idle Adaptation At Limit
P1600	Power Supply Terminal No. 15 Low Voltage
P1602	Power Supply Terminal No. 30 Low Voltage
P1603	Internal Control Module Self Check
P1606	Rough Road Spec. Engine Torque ABS-ECU Electrical Malfunction
P1611	MIL Call-Up Circuit/TCM Short To Ground
P1612	Engine Control Module Incorrect Coding
P1613	MIL Call-Up Circuit Open/Short To Positive
P1616	Glow Plug Indicator Lamp Short To Positive
P1617	Glow Plug Indicator Lamp Open/Short To Ground
P1618	Glow Plug Relay Short To Positive
P1619	Glow Plug Relay Open/Short To Ground
P1624	MIL Request Signal Active
P1626	Data Bus Drive Missing Command From M/T
P1630	Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 1 Signal Too Low
P1631	Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 1 Signal Too High
P1632	Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 1/2 Supply Voltage
P1633	Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 2 Signal Too Low
P1634	Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 2 Signal Too High
P1639	Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 1/2 Range Performance
P1640	Internal Control Module (EEPROM) Error
P1648	CAN-Bus System Component Failure
P1649	Data Bus Powertrain Missing Message From Brake Controller
P1676	Drive By Wire MIL Circuit Electrical Malfunction
P1677	Drive By Wire MIL Circuit Short To Positive
P1678	Drive By Wire MIL Circuit Short To Ground
P1679	Drive By Wire MIL Circuit Open Circuit
P1681	Control Module Programming Not Finished
P1686	Control Unit Error, Programming Error
P1690	MIL Malfunction
P1691	MIL Open Circuit
P1692	MIL Short To Ground
P1693	MIL Short To Positive
P1778	Solenoid EV7 Electrical Malfunction
P1780	Engine Intervention Readable
P1851	Data Bus Drive Missing Command From ABS
P1854	Drive Train CAN-Bus Inoperative


----------



## rlfreese (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the support. I replaced the ECT sensor and cleaned the throttle body and MAF sensor and it runs like a champ. I figured that is what it was just wanted a little support from those who have been down that road. I did notice that the air intake tube and throttle body were really oily and dirty.


----------



## yettaIII (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (rlfreese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlfreese* »_Thanks for all the support. I replaced the ECT sensor and cleaned the throttle body and MAF sensor and it runs like a champ. I figured that is what it was just wanted a little support from those who have been down that road. I did notice that the air intake tube and throttle body were really oily and dirty.

the TB gets like that due to the PCV valve. the fumes coming from the crankcase route thru the pcv valve and into your intake, being burned up in the combustion chamber, the oil that builds up runs back into the block.. i deleted mine, it smells like oil though. id rather have it but i broke it off. hahah


----------

